# Dell



## philba (Nov 4, 2004)

*Dodgy Dell GX270 and USB keys*

To quote Terry:

"We have just purchased 24 dell optiplex gx270 in various forms. the small form factor work ok however the other two models have blue screen problems when we insert a USB pen drive. this gives an error NO_MORE_IRP_STACK_LOCATIONS followed by a stop:0x00000035 (0x8289b008, 0x00000000, 0x0000000, 0x00000000) Dell are unaware of any problems, we have tried reloading usb drivers upgraded to sp2 still no joy.

Anybody have similar problems and a solution would be gratefull

Terry"

Hi Terry, sorry mate, I tried to reply to your thread but it had expired (it was only a bit more than a month old - what the?). Anyways, thought I would just put this here as a bit of a blog really...

We've got a bunch of new Dell GX270's here (small FF) and it seems that any USB key will blue screen the machine with NO_MORE_IRP_STACK_LOCATIONS (other than the dell keys - ha! Go figure). I was worried about my key to start off with but my old GX270's worked ok with my USB key (machines about 1 yr old). Unfortunately these machines have capacitors in them that like to blow up! 

You think I'm joking don't you? If you have an old GX270 and you get lots of random crashes where your screen goes black and you need to reboot - this however keeps happening again and again, with ever increasing frequency - pop the case and check the motherboard. I bet you there are 5 short fat caps there that have the tops bulging out. Dell's are cheap for a reason!

That's what happened to my old machine. Luckily with our service contract I had the motherboard replaced within 24 hrs but now it has a problem with USB keys - and it seems the same for ALL the new GX270's because of some dodgy Dell driver. (And guess what? I the capacitors are the same dodgy crap!!!)

So in summary: Dell are crap. Don't buy them. Everything you've heard is true. And I'm in Australia - those curses on Dell's name are shouted loud!

I'm not looking for any tech support from you guys because it's Dell's problem and I'm planning on giving them some grief for it.

Cheers,

Phil. 

P.S. Don't buy Dell!!!


----------



## philba (Nov 4, 2004)

*The graces of IT support*

Hey guess what I found out what causes the USB-BSOD bug. Apparently its Symmantec Ghost Client, which is a network admin tool that we apparently don't use here.

Just uninstall it from your add/remove programs and you're good to go!

Damn Dell - I still think they're crap.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

good to know, thanks for sharing for future reference.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

cylindric would like to add:

Symantec have released an updated ghmon.sys (url=http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ghost.nsf/d87bb6ce0bde286d88256d6a00452701/46596fbcc1df097c80256ed100392df7?OpenDocument&prod=Symantec%20Ghost&ver=8.x&src=ent&pcode=symghost&dtype=corp&svy=&prev=&miniver=symghost_8) file.
(Computer reboots after attaching a USB flash drive)


----------

